# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand >  Mein zu Hause in Chiang Rai - Khuntan und Bandu

## uwe

Hallo und Sawasdii Dschau,
ich bin ganz neu hier, und muss Euch dann noch komplett "durcharbeiten".
Der Ein oder Andere kennt mich vielleicht, aus den, reichlich vertretenen Isaan Foren, die mir bis Dato nur bekannt waren, besonders beim Thema Hausbau/Lüftung, was so meine Spezialität ist.

Lamyai Ernte ist gerade vorbei


Reisfelder in der Abendsonne


Auf dem Weg nauch Bandu, 12Km nördlich von Chiang Rai Stadt


In der Regenzeit sin die Wolken zum Greifen nah


"Mein" Dorf liegt zwischen zwei Bergketten


Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## schiene

Na dann sag ich erst mal herzl. willkommen bei uns im Forum.
Ist zwar zur Zeit hier etwas ruhiger aber ich denke den ein oder anderen Beitrag
interessiert dich auch.
Hast die ja eine sehr schöne und klimatisch reizvolle Gegend in Thailand rausgesucht.

Gibts da eigentlich Unterschiede gegenüber dem Isaan welche man beim Hausbau im Norden
beachten sollte.Ich denke da an die kühleren Temperaturen.....

----------


## uwe

Gude, wie der Hesse sagt, Schiene,
bin ja gar nicht so weit weg von Dir in D.. Wiesbaden ist ja bei Dir gleich um die Ecke.
Zudem sind wir nur ein Jahr auseinander. Na sowas.
Also aktuell, letztes und vorletztes Jahr ist das Wetter insgesamt gesehen viel zu warm. Das ganze Jahr über. Selbst in der Trockenzeit von Oktober bis Februar. Das kennen die alten Leute so nicht. Jeder beklagt das merkwürdige Wetter, und macht hier jeden zusätzlich zu schaffen. Ich sebst kenne das auch nicht, seit ich vor acht Jahren LOS kennen gelernt habe. Hinzu kommt die "Unzuverläßlichkeit" der Jahreszeiten, z.B. der Beginn der Regenzeit dieses Jahr. Zudem werden zu viele Mücken/Moskitos beklagt, welche auch nicht "spurlos" an den Einheimischen vorbei gehen.
Das Klima scheint's, wandelt sich auch im Norden noch mehr subtropisch.
Gut, irgend wann muss man die Pudelmütze wieder rausholen, aber die "Eiszapfen" ganz oben in den Bergen, sind wohl fast Geschichte.
Ne, ne, der Klimawandel.
Ehrlich gesagt, wo ich auch hinkomme, der Norden sieht hier fast überall so aus. Hat schon was. Hat der Isaan ähnliches zu bieten?
Ich bin da gar nicht so im "Bilde". Was bietet denn die Landschaft so in der Nordost-Thaigegend?
Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe   ::

----------


## Enrico

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum. Guter Einstand  ::

----------


## schiene

> Ehrlich gesagt, wo ich auch hinkomme, der Norden sieht hier fast überall so aus. Hat schon was. Hat der Isaan ähnliches zu bieten?
> Ich bin da gar nicht so im "Bilde". Was bietet denn die Landschaft so in der Nordost-Thaigegend? [/FONT]


Es gibt schon ein paar Reizvolle Gegenden aber ansonsten ist es bei uns landschaftlich eher etwas eintönig und flach.
Wir wollen im März/April mit dem Auto mal für paar Tage nach Chiang Mai und Chiang Rai.Vielleicht klappts mit ein Treffen und dann kannst du uns ja paar hilfreiche Tips für unsere Touren geben.
Dieses Jahr (Mai/Juni) hatte ich keinen einzigen Mücken/Moskitistich.Bei uns kommt auch immer einer mit der "chem.Keule" und sprüht so daß die "Stecher"kaum noch zum zuge kommen.
Hier ist er gerade beim Nachbarn in Aktion.


- - - Aktualisiert - - -




> [Gude, wie der Hesse sagt, Schiene,
> bin ja gar nicht so weit weg von Dir in D.. Wiesbaden ist ja bei Dir gleich um die Ecke.
> Zudem sind wir nur ein Jahr auseinander. Na sowas.


ja,ja,und den gleichen Vornamen haben wir auch noch :: 
Uwe grüsstUwe

----------


## uwe

Hallo Schiene,
ich bin noch am "Schaffe" in D., um später als "Thai-Bewohner" , sprich Farang, dort zu leben.
Ansonsten bin ich alle zwei Jahre bei den Schwiegereltern zu Besuch.
Vorangig geht es meiner Frau darum, einfach zu Hause die "Batterie aufzutanken". Um nicht mehr, und um nicht weniger.
Will damit sagen, viel unterwegs sind wir wirklich nicht. Und so weiß ich bestimmt genauso wenig, wo es die Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt, wie Du.
Die Geschmäcker sind aber auch hier sehr vielfältig, und genauso vielfältig ist hier in C.R. das Urlaubsangebot.
Ein Hingucker ist, wie Du bestimmt selbst weißt, der weiße Tempel, von dem doch recht "untypischen" Thai-Entwerfer.
Ansonsten, sind super natürliche Resorts, bis hin zu super exklusiven Resorts, oder Hotelanlagen.
Das mir anzuschauen, muss ich auf später verschieben. Aber eine Reise ist es wert.

Hallo Enrico,
Thüringen ist ja aktuell mein Nachbarland gen Nord, und als Ossi (Wismar/Stralsund/Rostock/Binz) habe ich sowieso einen guten Beziehungspunkt zu diesem Stück Deutschand.
Apropo Rostock: Lichtenhagen hatte ja gerade sein "10 jähriges". Na ihr wißt schon, die Sache mit der Ausländern.
An diesem Tag bin und konnte ich unbehelligt duch Lichtenhagen fahren, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. 
Es waren Getränke- und Imbisbuden aufgebaut.
Eine größere Schar von "Gästen" kam aus ganz Deutschland angereist.
Es hatte den Anschein, nach einer angemeldeten Open Air Veranstaltung.
Ein mächtiges Aufgebot an Polizei, inkl. Spezialeinheiten, war masiv präsent.
Als ich an dem Sonnenblumenhaus, so nennt sich das Hochhaus, vorbei fuhr, wurden die ersten Brandsätze gelegt.
Und alle schauten zu.
Ja, auch die Beamten in Grün.
Sie hatten keinen Befehl einzugreifen.
Erst mal "laufen" lassen.
Die Hauptfeuerwehrwache ist 2 Km entfernt. Also nicht sooo weit.
Wenn man hätte Wollen, aber man wollte nicht...
Im übrigen ging es nicht um die Vietnamesen. Diese "Volksgruppe" in der DDR ware beliebt, und sind es Heute nach wie vor noch. 
Das bestätigen auch die betroffenen Vietnamesen selbst.
Es ging um die sich daneben benehmenden "Romas", die "neue" "Maßstäbe" in Form von "Fladen setzen", siehe auch zweites Bild von oben, und "Flüßigkeitsabgabe" ins offentliche Wohngebiet, setzten, was bis dahin ungewöhnlich war, für die Einheimischen.
Außerdem wurde sich einiges aus den Märkten genommen, wo man wohl im Glauben war, dies auch ohne zu bezahlen machen zu dürfen, nach dem Motto:"Ich nix versteh, ich nix weiß."
Das nun der "Gast" nicht so recht unterscheiden konnte, ging es nun an die Falschen.
Das war mein Erlebtes. Nichts anderes. 
Und waren die "Halbwahrheitenerzähler" auch dabei?
Tja, das nennt man wohl Gesichtsverlust für Rostock. Und das weltweit. Und das für ewig.   

So jetzt wird's wieder ein bisschen gemühtlicher.

Hier meine kleinen Häuschen in Bandu. Aber nix für Urlauber. Auch nicht für die, die mal auf die schnelle "Liebe" machen wollen.
Ist vermietet an Studenten. Eigentlich fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Auf 1 Nang untergebracht. Für 4000 Baht pro TW erworben.
Ist aber dreieckig, das Land. Darum auch nicht so viel Wert, für mich. Wegen: echt ungünstig zu bebauen.
Ein fast identisches Land, ganz hier in der Nähe, ging für 1,6 Mio. weg. Von: http://www.lannarealty.com/land.html
Nee, ich will keine Werbung machen. Aber es erstaunt schon, was so angeboten wird, und zu welchem Preis, im Norden.
Aktuell wird für 1 TW 15.000 Baht verlangt, an oben genannten Grundsücksobjekt. Teuer, aber mit: Stromversorgung vor Ort, Stadtwasser vor Ort und Regenwasser-Kanalisation vorhanden. Hier hat sich geraden der Bangkoker Hersteller von diesen "Moskito-Beseitigungsräucherspiralen", zwei Nang gekauft.  


Hier mal, das Angebot von dem obigen Anbieter: http://www.lannarealty.com/index.php...&listingID=557
Macht auf den ersten Blick, für diesen Preis, einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Läppische 2125 Baht für TW. 
Aber der Schein trügt. Ringsherum Bäume (Urwald) und Hügel, und weit weg vom "Schuß". Kannst'e nicht machen. 
(Vorn mein Töchterchen)


Hier bin ich am Überlegen, noch Top Lage in Bandu, noch bezahlbar: 1 TW 7000 Baht; Strom da, Wasserversorgung da, Regenabwasserkanalistion nicht. Ist aber ein kleines mini Bächlein vorhanden. Zweite Schicht Befestigungserde, ca. 40.000Baht, muss noch gemacht werden. Zwei Nang stehen zur "Debatte".


Hier bin ich auch am Überlegen. Nee, natürlich, nur Das oder Das. Nicht Beides.
Gute Lage in Bandu. Makro ist in Sichweite. 1 TW für 2800 Baht. 5 Nang sind "der Traum". Erbitte wirklich jede Meinung von Euch, Was und Wie Ihr darüber denkt.


Hier das kleine Flüßchen in "meinem" Dorf.


Die Libellen "Tanzen" massig am Fluß herum.


Schon einige Jahre kommt dieser "Besucher" täglich zur gleichen Zeit "meinen" Garten besuchen.


Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## schiene

Das sind aber stolze Preise im Norden :: 
Fakt ist das fast überall in Thailand die Landpreise nach oben gehen.Dazu kommt das oftmals die
Thais Preisvorstellungen welche jenseits von gut und böse sind.Uns wurde im Juni auch 4 Rai zum Preis von 1,4 Mio angeboten.
Ein 1/2 Jahr vorher hat die Schwester von meiner Frau gleich daneben 7 Rai für 580.000 Bath gekauft(mit allen gültigen Papieren)Allerdings 
wartet sie immer bis die Leute verkaufen müssen und steht zeitlich nie unter Druck+das sie das Geld sofort auf den Tisch legt.

Dich in Bezug auf den Kauf von den Grundstücken in deinem Umfeld möchte ich absehen da ich die lokalen verhältnisse nicht kenne.
Da spielen meiner Meinung nach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

----------


## uwe

Ach,
ich vergaß:
Foto 4 von oben. Das Land für 2800 Baht/TW hat Strom, aber noch kein Wasser. Die nächsten Häuser liegen ca. 200/300 Meter weit weg.
Untergrund muss nicht verfestigt werden.

So sieht's von der Seite aus. Ganz klein, links seitig, hinter den Palmen, die blauen Punkte, dass sind Faranghäuser, keine Ahnung, welche Nationalität.


Das Foto oben, war die "Back-View". 
Und Regenwasser müßte halt in den Boden gehen, oder ins Reisfeld.
Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## schiene

Wenn es dir da nicht zu einsam ist mag das schon passen.Aufschütten musst du auch da noch etwas und eine Brunnenbohrung kostet nicht die Welt.Ein eigner Brunnen hat grosse Vorteile und ist wirklich nicht teuer.Neuerdings verbieten aber schon manche Gemeinden das bohren von Brunnen wie z.b.in Lahan Sai etwa 50 Km von uns entfernt wo ein Kumpel wohnt.

----------


## uwe

Hallo Schiene,
na, das Gebiet ringsrum, wird immer mehr erschlossen. Da, die Richtung Faranghäuser, soll ein Bauernmarkt hin, und der Rest von 30 Teilen, meist 1 Nang, ist verkauft. Ein Stück weiter, hinter der "Back View" sind weitere 20 Teile zum Verkauf, vorbereitet. Dort:2 Nang= 1,7 Mio..
Einsam auf keinen Fall. Auch die Straßenentfernung zur Uni beträgt nur 3Km. Und in Bandu wimmelt es von jungen Leuten nur so. 
Und eine neu eröffnete christliche Schule, englischsprachig, liegt in Sichtweite.
Ist auf Deinem "Gelände" etwa noch mehr los?
Hast recht, 30/50cm muss man noch in die "Höhe" gehen. Sicher ist sicher.
In "meinem" Dorf verkauft gar keiner mehr. Vor zwei Jahre, standen in der Nähe, vom oben gezeigten  Fluß, 5 Rai zum Verkauf. Je Rai 400.000. Aber nur komplett. Heute wird das nicht mehr verkauft, auch bei Angebot, die den einzel Rai auf 600.000 bringen würden. Kein Interesse mehr zu verkaufen.
Dabei ist die mittelbare Nähe zum Fluß sehr reizvoll, birgt aber einige gefahren mit sich. Vor 20 Jahren stand das Wasser schon mal ein paar 100 Meter weiter auf der Straße.   
Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## uwe

Apropo Rostock: Lichtenhagen hatte ja gerade sein "10 jähriges". 

1992: sind also 20 Jahre schom her.
In den "Heute" Nachrichten 20.00 Uhr, immerhin die gleiche Darstellung, wie ich sie geschildert habe.
Schlusskomentar des Betrags aus Rostock: "Bund und Land müssen sich Entschuldigen."
Naja, ob das noch kommt, und ob's dann noch hilft? Nach 20 Jahren?
Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## uwe

> Das sind aber stolze Preise im Norden


Hallo Schiene,
da geht noch was.
Im Zentrum von Bandu.
Ok., allerbeste Lage. Aber diesen Preis hätte ich eher in Chiang Rai City erwartet, weil jeden "Meter", den man sich der "großen" Stadt nähert, muss mit "fetter", barer Münze bezahlt werden.
Gut, wo in den USA die Imbolienblase geplatzt ist, ging der Grundstücks- und Imobilienpreis in LOS munter weiter nach oben, und dieser Trend setzt sich weiter fort.
Es geht als Beispiel hier um ein Geschäftsobjekt (Essenverkauf f. Studenten): 
Grundstück: 4 x 30 Meter, bebaut: 4 x 15 Meter, zwei Etagen
So nun kommt's: Kaufpreis: 15 Mio. Baht. (Ungläubig hab' ich extra nochmal nachgefragt. Is' so)
Das macht 500.000 Baht/TW. Das sind 125.000B./m². Also 3125 € pro m². (beim angenommenen Kurs Euro/Baht: 1:40)
Zitat:
14.08.2012, Welt Online: In Großstädten wie München, Frankfurt und Hamburg sind Quadratmeterpreise von 3000 Euro keine Seltenheit mehr. Zitat Ende.
Ich glaub', ich hab' mich verrechnet. Oder die Thai's "drehen" ganz schön an der "Schraube". 
Also, da das dem Betreiber ein biser'l zu hoch ist, mietet er es für 15.000 Baht monatlich.
Und das Geschäft wirft richtig was ab. Dank der Lage.

Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe ::

----------


## schiene

Klar sind die Preise in den Städten und dazu in "bester Lage" bedeutend höher als auf dem Land oder in Dörfern.Trotz allem finde ich diese Preise
total überzogen.Die Folgen von solchen hohen Preisen sind dann unweigerlich höhere Mieten die kaum noch jemand bezahlen kann.Gerade Studenten
(z.b.zwei Nichten meiner Frau) finden kaum bezahlbare,heilwegs vernünftige Zimmer/Apartments.Eine ist in Chantaburi und die andere in Chiang Mai.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ schiene

Also in chiang mai, wenn's nicht mitten in der stadt ist, sind die preise echt human. Vllt. will  eure nichte nix finden!

Wohnte 2 jahre in nem 65qm haus mit garten um 2500.-
...Jetzt in nem townhaus, in nem moo baan, um 5000.- groundfloor (gefliest) + 3 stockwerke/4 baeder /25 qm angebaute kueche/ parketboden 

Auch zahlen wir fuer den friseurladen meiner LAP nur 1500.- im monat  = neuerbautes, ebenerdiges shophaus m. verkaufsraum, schlafraum, toilette und hinterm haus das obligat. gaertchen mit wassertank !

TW

----------


## schiene

> @ schieneVllt. will  eure nichte nix finden!


Warum sollte sie nichts finden wollen???
Sie hat ein schönes Apartment,zahlt aber dafür 2200 Bath (42 m²).Das ist für eine Studendin welche keine bezw.nur eine kleine finanzielle 
Unterstützung der Eltern hat viel Geld.Das Apartment liegt nicht weit von der Uni entfernt so daß sie dahin laufen kann.

----------


## uwe

Impressionen vom Raketenfest:




















Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## schiene

Schöne Bilder,ich mag die farbenfrohen Umzüge und Feiern

----------


## uwe

In den Bergen werden immer mehr und des Öfteren neue Tempelanlagen gebaut.

Hier ein neues Plateau:


Klein im Hintergrund ein neuer Tempel in der Nähe vom Dorf:


Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## schiene

macht bestimmt Spass die Gegend mit dem Motorrad zu erkunden....

----------


## uwe

Hier weitere Bilder mit schön herausgeputzten Volksfestteilnehmern aus meinem Dorf und Umgebung.




Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## uwe

Na, dann noch ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Hier am Hausstandort meiner Schwiegereltern, ist rechtseitig vom Bild, aber nicht zu sehen, geht es etwa 300 Meter aufwärts Richtung in die Berge.
Und oftmals sind die Wolken zum Greifen nah.

Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## uwe

Hier die lebendsnotwendige Arbeit des Reisanbaus:







Alles Gute und Gesundheit von Uwe  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Wünsche auch alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit. Hast Du auch im Reisfeld mitgearbeitet?

----------


## uwe

Hi wein4tler,
siehst Du, Du bist ja auch auf meine Gesundheit bedacht. 
So wie ich auch. 
Und da ich als "langer Lulatsch" (gutes preussisches Gardemaß) für die Schwerstarbeit untauglich bin, bin ich lieber mit dem Schießen beschäftigt.
Mit dem Schießen von Bildern  :: 
Das mit dem Reis überlasse ich den Profis. Aber für ein bisschen Abwechslung hab ich schon "mitgearbeitet".
Besser als gar nichts, gelle.
A.G.u.G.v. Uwe  ::

----------

